# Cinesonique - Interview with Tyler Bates!



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 2, 2012)

His blazing orchestra has ventured from the epic excitement of "300" to discover the moving spirituality of "The Way." Nerve-shredding samples were unleashed in his studio to terrify audiences through two "Halloween" films, and fill their ears with the outer sonic limits of sci-fi scoring with "The Day the Earth Stood Still." His music basks in the sexual ennui of "Californication," and takes no prisoners - as the propulsive adrenalin of "Army of Two: The 40th Day."

Stay tuned for our next interview with award winning composer Tyler Bates.

Coming soon!

Join us here: http://www.facebook.com/groups/221227937950497/


----------

